# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Wissen (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Wissen

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Nellestein, Huisartsen, Amsterdam

Adres: Liendenhof 114, Amsterdam

Website: www.gc-nellestein.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Wissen*

----------

